# Bonnet release cable



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

RE Hymer B574 2002 

The bonnet release cable is almost seized.
Has anyone replace the item?
Is the a part no, price or source out there?
Thanks,


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

IVe had this happen a few times. WD40 everywhere, leave for a bit, usually sorts it.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Building on Barry's advice, you might like to consider ensuring the WD40 is the "Specialist High Performance Silicone Lubricant" variant. I use it regularly on anything that sticks or squeeks. 


.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

As well as being an excellent cleaner it is also an excellent degreaser. be sure to oil the cable afterwards.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Borisd0 said:


> RE Hymer B574 2002
> 
> The bonnet release cable is almost seized.
> Has anyone replace the item?
> ...


Hi

I have a 2002 B644 and suffered a similar issue where mine was stiff, i've not replaced it but did re-route the cable a little so it sat more naturally with longer curves, along with lubricating (GT85) this improved it a lot.

Lee


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice. 
I've tried to lubicate it from the bonnet end, hanging as much as possible vertically without much sucess. I guess I now have to remove the whole cable and feed in a lubricant from the top whilst the whole length is suspended. 
If there is anything to report I'll post it.


----------



## Wandlust (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi I replaced my cable last year on a 2006 B634. It was a Fiat part but unfortunately I don't have the part number.If you go to a Fiat dealer they should be able to supply it. I do remember it was £70 odd quid. Hope this helps. Rob


----------

